# I Am An Angry White Man



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Gary Hubbell
February 9, 2008

There is a great amount of interest in this year's presidential elections, as everybody seems to recognize that our next president has to be a lot better than George Bush. The Democrats are riding high with two groundbreaking candidates - a woman and an African-American - while the conservative Republicans are in a quandary about their party's nod to a quasi-liberal maverick, John McCain.

Each candidate is carefully pandering to a smorgasbord of special-interest groups, ranging from gay, lesbian and transgender people to children of illegal immigrants to working mothers to evangelical Christians.

There is one group no one has recognized, and it is the group that will decide the election: the Angry White Man. The Angry White Man comes from all economic backgrounds, from dirt-poor to filthy rich. He represents all geographic areas in America, from urban sophisticate to rural *******, deep South to mountain West, left Coast to Eastern Seaboard.

His common traits are that he isn't looking for anything from anyone - just the promise to be able to make his own way on a level playing field. In many cases, he is an independent businessman and employs several people. He pays more than his share of taxes and works hard.

The victimhood syndrome buzzwords - "disenfranchised," "marginalized" and "voiceless" - don't resonate with him. "Press 'one' for English" is a curse-word to him. He's used to picking up the tab, whether it's the company Christmas party, three sets of braces, three college educations or a beautiful wedding.

He believes the Constitution is to be interpreted literally, not as a "living document" open to the whims and vagaries of a panel of judges who have never worked an honest day in their lives.

The Angry White Man owns firearms, and he's willing to pick up a gun to defend his home and his country. He is willing to lay down his life to defend the freedom and safety of others, and the thought of killing someone who needs killing really doesn't bother him.

The Angry White Man is not a metrosexual, a homosexual or a victim. Nobody like him drowned in Hurricane Katrina - he got his people together and got the hell out, then went back in to rescue those too helpless and stupid to help themselves, often as a police officer, a National Guard soldier or a volunteer firefighter.

His last name and religion don't matter. His background might be Italian, English, Polish, German, Slavic, Irish, or Russian, and he might have Cherokee, Mexican, or Puerto Rican mixed in, but he considers himself a white American.

He's a man's man, the kind of guy who likes to play poker, watch football, hunt white-tailed deer, call turkeys, play golf, spend a few bucks at a strip club once in a blue moon, change his own oil and build things. He coaches baseball, soccer and football teams and doesn't ask for a penny. He's the kind of guy who can put an addition on his house with a couple of friends, drill an oil well, weld a new bumper for his truck, design a factory and publish books. He can fill a train with 100,000 tons of coal and get it to the power plant on time so that you keep the lights on and never know what it took to flip that light switch.

Women either love him or hate him, but they know he's a man, not a dishrag. If they're looking for someone to walk all over, they've got the wrong guy. He stands up straight, opens doors for women and says "Yes, sir" and "No, ma'am."

He might be a Republican and he might be a Democrat; he might be a Libertarian or a Green. He knows that his wife is more emotional than rational, and he guides the family in a rational manner.

He's not a racist, but he is annoyed and disappointed when people of certain backgrounds exhibit behavior that typifies the worst stereotypes of their race. He's willing to give everybody a fair chance if they work hard, play by the rules and learn English.

Most important, the Angry White Man is ****ed off. When his job site becomes flooded with illegal workers who don't pay taxes and his wages drop like a stone, he gets righteously angry. When his job gets shipped overseas, and he has to speak to some incomprehensible idiot in India for tech support, he simmers. When Al Sharpton comes on TV, leading some rally for reparations for slavery or some such nonsense, he bites his tongue and he remembers. When a child gets charged with carrying a concealed weapon for mistakenly bringing a penknife to school, he takes note of who the local idiots are in education and law enforcement.

He also votes, and the Angry White Man loathes Hillary Clinton. Her voice reminds him of a shovel scraping a rock. He recoils at the mere sight of her on television. Her very image disgusts him, and he cannot fathom why anyone would want her as their leader. It's not that she is a woman. It's that she is who she is. It's the liberal victim groups she panders to, the "poor me" attitude that she represents, her inability to give a straight answer to an honest question, his tax dollars that she wants to give to people who refuse to do anything for themselves.

There are many millions of Angry White Men. Four million Angry White Men are members of the National Rifle Association, and all of them will vote against Hillary Clinton, just as the great majority of them voted for George Bush.

He hopes that she will be the Democratic nominee for president in 2008, and he will make sure that she gets beaten like a drum.
__________________


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

well, it is true isn't it? i am sick and tired of hearing about the Latino vote, the evangelical vote, the this, the that. whatever happened to the middle class white male constituency?

i am still waiting for the declaration of "All White Guys Day", why not? every other swinging dick on the planet that isn't white has his day, it's just more liberal bull**** being pressed on the white middle class, that pays for everything. good read and so true.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I just was going to post that up as a friend of mine emailed the link to the article a few minutes ago. It was written for the Aspen Times Weekly February 9, 2008
http://www.aspentimes.com/article/2008198091324

Gary hit the spike with a 20lb hammer dead on!!!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

100% right on. Great read.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

wow, that couldn't have been more true. it's a shame though, we as white males are becoming increasingly inferior and more of a minority everyday. but we are the one's who foot the bill in this country.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

95% right. The only wrong part:


> He knows that his wife is more emotional than rational


 Not my wife, I'll put her rationale up against anyone out there.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I thought this was one of the worst articles I have read in a long time, just a chance for guys like Gary to say "Look at me" one more time. I didn't know the writer's strike hit aspen's newspaper column so hard.

we could always depend on the angered whiteman to elect Bush back in... shooooot, he's done after this term....I don't get what someone's cultural background has to do with anything. I do think it's interesting to see what the voting demographics are, and you DO hear about the middle class white man.

I am ashamed when I see people squak every time a white man might be loosing a little power....

Triple B hit it on the nose.... White men wrote the bill for our country. (although staged around plagarism)

Also being the GREAT american Tripple B is, he also realized the Declaration of Independence states: "All men are created equal". (sorry, but if your going to boast one part of our founding fathers, might as well embrace them all... no picking what you want and what you don't)

We could eradicate all other ethnicities again, like we did with the native americans... or put them in concentration camps like we did with the Japs.... or take away women's right to vote.... NOW WE ARE TALKING! Doing all this will end our troubling anguish that we have to endure every night on the evening news.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

"wemons"????


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

whitehorse said:


> Triple B hit it on the nose.... White men wrote the bill for our country. (although staged around plagarism)
> 
> Also being the GREAT american Tripple B is, he also realized the Declaration of Independence states: "All men are created equal". (sorry, but if your going to boast one part of our founding fathers, might as well embrace them all... no picking what you want and what you don't)
> 
> .


I really don't want to argue politics with anyone, because I'm not a very political person. i think you miscomprehended what I was saying. I meant we as white middle class citizens pick up the tab for many of the "minorities" who cannot support themselves. If in fact all men are created equally, than why does one man stand back and take handouts from great uncle sam while another man works his *** off to have half his damn pay check going to support anothers laziness. basically what im getting at here is the white middle class pulls well more than its fair share of the economic weight in this country. I haven't been around this earth as long as many of you, but the more i see in life the more i am starting to think that these United States of America should really have the slogan " land of the free-loaders, home of cowards. "


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Tripple B, I hear what you say, but it's a tough call to make. Certainly there are lazy people, but there are people who struggle to make ends meet, that cannot keep a job, and everything else. Its hard to decide who really needs it from who really wants it.

what is even worse is the fact that the middle class is dissapearing, and I don't mean that in a good way. It's true that the income gap has gotten larger, and kind of scary. Perhaps a revolution will happen or robbin hood will show up... I sometimes wounder if Huckabee's Fair tax would help or hinder the situation..... only one way to find out....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Its hard to decide who really needs it from who really wants it.


Isn't that the truth. I think we could separate some if the welfare office would just stop handing out the checks without better background checks. If we could stop the freeloading cheaters think how much more we could help the actual needy. 
All may be born equal, but right after that birth things begin to change.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Well here's what I know that ****** me off. Every BMW and half the Mercedes I see on a daily basis are driven by Bosnians. These are the same people that recieve welfare checks.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I wished there are better ways to filter out the people who are freeloading, but it's gonna take a lotta time and work.. not to mention someone in office that gives a crap. 
Maybe there needs to be a bonus for getting off welfare and other assistance, such as reduced tuitions for their children. 
It's not like it really costs my college $15,000 a year to keep me there for 512 hours. I once figured out that a classroom with 30 kids in it makes $800 per hour... now take into consideration classes that have lectures of 1-200 students.. now makes $3000-$4000 per hour.... and the teachers are getting maybe 20-30 bucks an hour? let's not forget that students still generate monies through food, beverages, parking passes, and of course, the book store..... any one want to open a college with me? 
then again, the best way to control the people is by keeping them stupid... what better way than making education out of reach...


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> what is even worse is the fact that the middle class is dissapearing


This is true, the middle class has shrunk. However here is something to think about. While the middle class has shrunk in numbers, the poor have remained steady in numbers with a almost non measurable decrease, while the rich have expanded in numbers. What does that tell you?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That tells me that some people have worked hard to better themselves and their families, while other people are waiting on the Government to assist them in their dire straits...

Anyone getting welfare assistance should have to go out and pick up trash etc... no more sitting on your *** watching Oprah, and waiting for the postman. :roll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I've been an angry whiteman for a hellish long time. Thanks for putting it to words.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Sasha and Abby said:


> That tells me that some people have worked hard to better themselves and their families, while other people are waiting on the Government to assist them in their dire straits...
> 
> Anyone getting welfare assistance should have to go out and pick up trash etc... no more sitting on your a$$ watching Oprah, and waiting for the postman. :roll:


I couldn't agree more.

One of the things that chaps my a$$ is that if I wanted to apply for a state or govt. job I would already have a strike or two against me because I am a white male. Many times minority's and/or females are chosen over white males because of their gender or race even if the white male is more qualified for the job. I have absolutely nothing against females or minority's. I just feel that the best qualified person for the job should get the job regardless of race or gender. The old saying "may the best man win" no longer applies in this country.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

they used to call it "affirmative action"......kind of like working extra days at our company, they call it "value added" days.....it's all bull****.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Back to the welfare issue, I'm sure most of you saw the email forward pointing out the fact that many hard working Americans have to take a drug test to keep a job. I'm all for that and I think it's very important. However, why not enforce a drug test to welfare recipients prior to them receiving there check? I bet we'd save a heck of a lot of money as a country if we enforced that!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

maanjus11 said:


> Back to the welfare issue, I'm sure most of you saw the email forward pointing out the fact that many hard working Americans have to take a drug test to keep a job. I'm all for that and I think it's very important. However, why not enforce a drug test to welfare recipients prior to them receiving there check? I bet we'd save a heck of a lot of money as a country if we enforced that!


I couldn't agree with this statement more. of course they would never do that because it would make too much sense, or someone would start crying racism, or some other BS


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Triple B said:


> maanjus11 said:
> 
> 
> > Back to the welfare issue, I'm sure most of you saw the email forward pointing out the fact that many hard working Americans have to take a drug test to keep a job. I'm all for that and I think it's very important. However, why not enforce a drug test to welfare recipients prior to them receiving there check? I bet we'd save a heck of a lot of money as a country if we enforced that!
> ...


I bet it would be cost effective though. :lol:


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

great read. i am a angry american!


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Great post I couldnt agree more. There was another topic a while back about welfare. One of the ideas I had was instead of making more money for more children they should have their children taken away considering they can not provide for them. Now I am not evil if someone needs a hand getting up for a short period of time ok. But welfare should never last more than 1 year.

Now when I say this I dont want it to be miss understood. But it works as a good example of long term welfare. Look at reservations. That system just did not work its the same for all goverment assisted living. They are some of the most run down places in America. I even noticed it with some farm programs. If you give some one everything they wont take care of it. If they have to work for it they will see what they have in a whole different light. There is no satisfaction in this world greater than seeing your efforts turn into something great.

I was raised as a conservative and I learned by example. This is kind of personal but it is a good example. My Mom raised me as a single parent she worked two jobs to move us to a good area to make sure I was put through a good school. And all the while she took night classes and earned her college degree. Not one time did it ever cross her mind to go on welfare even though she could of. No she is the head of a large bank living in a big house. She is my insperation. But you know what we should tax the crap out of her because she has money now and her tax dollars would help pay for more lazy people.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Welfare was created by FDR. It was MEANT for a "help me up", it was meant to be used for no more the a year. I mom was a teacher and she had a kid that never did their homework, and she asked that kid why they didn't do their homework. Their repsonce was "my mommy said that the dumber I am the more money we get." That just goes to show how people take advantage of Welfare. When we were are the farm and not making much money, my parents never once thought on going on any government programs. For the simple fact that if need be, that they both could take up second jobs. Some people just need a swift kick in their diary aire so get them jumped started.

I am by no means raciest, but we don't we quit send money to the Reservations? Most of them waste that money too. I have been to 4 different Reservations, in ND, MT, and MN. And all of them have nice huge cars and there houses are dumps.

The American Government needs to over haul all of their governement programs. Then fianlly the might earn their salary for once.


----------



## AHagen04 (Dec 9, 2007)

that was probably the first article i have read in a long time that was to the point, not full of BS, and hit the nail on the head about how the politicians these days take so much of their time to help out and protect the rights of people that just sit on their ***** and get stuff handed to them. I am sick and tired of all the complaining that gays and minorities do for getting "looked down upon". for the gays all i have to say is "wake the F*** UP!". And alot of minorities are worthless as hell when it comes to putting in a honest days work. There are quite a few of worthless whites out there too mind you. Although, i have seen my fair share of mexicans and blacks work their ***** off and some are damn hard workers that are happy to have jobs that the white man refuses to do. for example has anyone ever seen mexicans out in a field picking rock for rich farmers that wont put their kids through the work? that small portion of minorities are some of the best hardest workers that you will find. but like i said they are few and far between. I have also seen reservations and the way that those people on them dress. they have more money invested in their clothes than i do on my vehicle! and their vehicles cost more that some peoples houses. but they all live in a house comparable to a cardboard box. and that is a perfect sign of people taking aadvantage of the government programs designed to help people that are truly in need. In my opinion the average white male has the fewest rights in our society today. If I were to say ****** or ****** to someone i would be sued for everything i have, but if they say something towards us it seems to be ok. just imagine if there was a "white entertainment television", or national "white day" both i think are dumb ideas but what if??


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

good reading.

does anyone else get a chuckle about the black communities feelings about reducing sentences for crack cocaine offenses? how, in any way, would reducing penalties for possesing or selling one of the most addictive, and deadly drugs in the world improve society in any way? and the thing that really gets me are the testimonials of family members of those who have been penalized for these offenses. "he was such a good kid, he never did anything wrong" or " she was such a good mother" except they had crack on theyre person. i guess thats what happens when you borrow youre addict buddies jacket.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I agree with the above.

I am an American by third generation. We are Czechoslovakian by history. What most people forget is that that region of the world had slaves thousands of years before the slave movement from other countries. My people were slaves thousands of years before Jesus was born, do I use that as a crutch? Where is Czech Month on the calendar?

What I am saying is that you are what you want to be...in this country you can make it on your own by the following:

1) Get off the Oprah show and quit blaming your circumstances on an abusive father.

2) Don't blame us for what happened a hundred or two hundred years ago...get over it, it wasn't you.

3) Pick up the Sunday paper on Monday from any restaurant and open the classifieds. There are hundreds of jobs out there that will pay the say as your welfare check, you just have to earn it.

4) Stop spending your money on 'bling' for you and your ride...buy some work boots and use them.

In the immortal words of Popeye, "I am what I am". I made myself what I wanted to be and I am damn proud of it.

I am also an Angry White Man.

I have severed shoulder to shoulder with whites, blacks, latinos, hispanics, jews, orientals, and everything else...we were all Green, ARMY green. I do not care about your race, religion, color, creed, are financial status...pull your boots on, get a job, and stop blaming everyone for your failure as a man.

Off box now....sorry. (Not really sorry).


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think that your Czech month is the 13 month of the year. :lol:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i suspect obama would have a problem with the whole thing...as would most bleeding heart liberals. therein lies the problem, politicians making excuses for the lame and lazy.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

yea, when the heck is White history month anyway


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We cannot have a white history month because that would be racist. Jeeze I thought that you would know that :wink:

The other day I was watching TV and there was a commerical about donating to the Black college fund or something close to that. And anyways the had some inventions by blacks. Since this is my first year of college I spent some time last year filling out scholarships and why is a minority going to college more important then a white person going to college? I am no way saying that I am more important but why are they specail scholarships to colored people and not for whites? I never once saw a scholarship for whites only.


----------

